# Great Group



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

This is for all the gorillas. I have been lurking in the bushes since about the first of the year. It has become one of my favorite places to go. All the great guys that post here are super at helping everyone with questions and passing info of the great Cuban Leaf. I’m a big NASCAR fan but I can’t stand to read most of the forums, they are filled with idiots, snobs and hostile members. You fellas are the warmest and helpful bunch I’ve found. I’ll try to post when I have something to add although most of my knowledge about Habanos and cigars in general have come from here. In my circles I am the ISMO expert due to the info I have received from all the Gorillas here. There is still so much to learn….. the first class I would like to take is Mooching 101 by what I can understand Matt can get me up to speed since he has a PHD in that area. LOL When I have time to post my story of falling into the slippery slope I will, for me it was more like the Grand Canyon. See Ya’ll in the Jungle.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bman said:


> *This is for all the gorillas. I have been lurking in the bushes since about the first of the year. It has become one of my favorite places to go. All the great guys that post here are super at helping everyone with questions and passing info of the great Cuban Leaf.*


Glad you stood up in the tall grass and started posting. You are right on about the help and knowledge you can get from other gorillas.



Bman said:


> *I'm a big NASCAR fan but I can't stand to read most of the forums, they are filled with idiots, snobs and hostile members.*


Are you referring to the other forums here at Club Stogie or other cigar bulletin boards?


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm not refering to any forums I've read here, just forums boards in general across the internet. I like it here!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bman said:


> *I'm not refering to any forums I've read here, just forums boards in general across the internet. I like it here!!! *


Got ya!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Cost of attending a Mooching 101 seminar is one fine aged Havana. 


Welcome to Club Stogie!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Welcome to one of the best cigar boards on the web. Not quite as active as other boards, but if looking for cigar information and not non-cigar related crap, this place is hard to beat.
The folks here are as helpfull, mature & friendly as one could hope for.

For me, this is the best board of the 3 I frequent. One I moderate got so bad, the ratio of cigar content vs. non cigar content is like 1 in 200 so I rarely visit there anymore at all.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Bman, Welcome, this is the place to go for cigar info. Every time I go in the jungle, I'm craving another smoke! :w Can't wait to hear your Grand Canyon story!!!

Just checking out Matt Rs. and Pokers' Bare arse pics' I think this is a primitive mooching procedure that works well in the bananas only district. :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Welcome to the Jungle, fire one up and enjoy!:w


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

welcome


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome, from another newcomer.
Being on this website for about 15 minutes a night is like checking in with the gang. The coolest thing is that I have met smokers in my area who have joined our little cigar circle on Friday nights. --- I made new friends from a cigar forum over the internet..... Cool.
Bruce5


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Welcome aboard Bman!

You've found the right place.



Hey Bruce,

Think we should mention some of the crazy cigar buying habits of the group here in Baltimore? If we do, everyone might want to come over to Baltimore to herf!!


MoTheMan


----------



## Joe P (Jan 1, 2000)

MoTheMan said:


> *Hey Bruce,
> 
> Think we should mention some of the crazy cigar buying habits of the group here in Baltimore? If we do, everyone might want to come over to Baltimore to herf!!
> *


I better get my butt down to Canton on Friday evenings!!


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> *
> For me, this is the best board of the 3 I frequent. One I moderate got so bad, the ratio of cigar content vs. non cigar content is like 1 in 200 so I rarely visit there anymore at all. *


Hmm... 1 in 200 may be stretching it! Between that and the psychoses prevalent on other boards, I find myself spending much more time over here. I may need to even start posting more and lurking less 

Who knows, maybe even a trip to lovely downtown Springfield could be in order 

Everyone I've met or interacted with on this board has been a class act - though I'm sure they're not entirely representative of all the gorillas in this jungle


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

> Hmm... 1 in 200 may be stretching it!


Yeah maybe a little LMAO, but you catch my drift I'm sure.

Hope to see you in Springfield Mike, its been a while!


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> *Yeah maybe a little LMAO, but you catch my drift I'm sure.
> 
> *


I was thinking more like 1 in 300


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Habana Mike said:


> *I may need to even start posting more and lurking less
> 
> Everyone I've met or interacted with on this board has been a class act - though I'm sure they're not entirely representative of all the gorillas in this jungle  *


No Mike, you need to be working since you're employed now. You shouldn't have time to post. LOL

BTW, flipflop is not a good representation of the folks here. Everyone here calls him the bad seed :r


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

welcome!!!


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

Brandon said:


> *No Mike, you need to be working since you're employed now. You shouldn't have time to post. LOL
> 
> BTW, flipflop is not a good representation of the folks here. Everyone here calls him the bad seed :r *


Got to take a breather every now and then, Brandon - I do give myself breaks and a lunch hour 

I had forgetten about Phil when I made the generalization above


----------



## Manny (Jun 23, 2003)

Mike and Dr. Phil, what a couple! LOL


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Welcome to the Jungle!!!


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

Manny said:


> *Mike and Dr. Phil, what a couple! LOL *


Yeah, well kiss mine, Greekboy!!!!! As I head out to fire up a very early '99 HdM Le Hoyo des Dieux Cabinet selection from the old Por Larragna factory (just to keep it cigar related - we ARE in the Habanos Lounge you know).


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Welcome aboard my friend! Regarding mooching 101, I will gladly forward the manual to you for a minimal $25 fee or one stick. I assure you that you will learn all you need to know about mooching after you get the manual!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Welcome to the jungle!! 
I will agree, this is the best no BS cigar forum around. The other forums are just there for amusement


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

cigartexan said:


> The other forums are just there for amusement


now that statement is amusive, but in an urbane manner of course:  tasteful laugh


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome! I am a relative newcomer to this board and share the sentiments of others who have been here longer that this is a nice place to hang out.


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome... I think I got my first leson in mooching 101... all offers included payment by aged havana...imagine that LOL


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

Welcome to the jungle.


----------

